# Ciudad del este y Encarnacion dos orgullos del Parguay



## paty_85 (Jun 26, 2007)

*ciudad del este*


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26




Shot at 2007-06-26



Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26

*Encarnacion*




























Shot


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me gustaron las 2 ciudades! Thanks


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esas ciudades a que distancia de Asunción quedan???


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Entonces no están tan cerca de la capital, además se nota que tienen buen desarrollo, que bien, yo pensaba que Paraguay era un País mucho más pobre que el nuestro.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Bonitas las fotos, gracias por ponerlas...





El Bajopontino said:


> Entonces no están tan cerca de la capital, además se nota que tienen buen desarrollo, que bien, yo pensaba que Paraguay era un País mucho más pobre que el nuestro.


Bolivia y Paraguay son considerados paises económicamente mas pobres en sudamérica, pero no tiene que ver con el desarrollo de sus ciudades, fotos en otros foros de ciudades bolivianas demuestran que estan mas desarrolladas que las ciudades peruanas, lo mismo sucede con Paraguay. La respuesta ya es conocida, es el centralismo.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Hola Dodi, sabes que me quedé impresionado con Ciudad del Este, la conocí cuando era Puerto Stroessner, aliás este señor falleció recientemente en Brasília, un amigo Paraguayo fué a su funeral. Bueno, la ciudad cambio bastante, para mejor, esa area central era un mercadillo enorme de productos importados, que los brasileños compraban a montones, yo que andava sin dinero me limitaba a mirar y pasear , conociendo gente y el lugar. Estaba muy descuidada la ciudad en aquella época, aunque la geografia del lugar es fantastica, las cataratas de Iguaçu y el parque nacional, en el lado brasileño, muy lindos. Hay que admitir que en los últimos diez años nuestras ciudades han dado grandes saltos, me dicen lo mismo de Asunción. Muy buenas las fotos.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Que bonito siempre pense que Paraguay estaba parejo a Peru pero ya veo que no!. Aqui en Peru somos mas pacharacos la gente desconoce lo que es pintar sus casas por completo y siempre dejan los lados que se vean horribles y malogran la foto pix. Increible como paraguay siendo un pais tan pobre la gente se preocupa entenerlo mas bonito!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias Dodi por la explicación.

Bueno de las dos ciudades me quedo con Ciudad del Este, se ve más moderna, además tiene mejor skyline.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Caleta said:


> Que bonito siempre pense que Paraguay estaba parejo a Peru pero ya veo que no!. Aqui en Peru somos mas pacharacos la gente desconoce lo que es pintar sus casas por completo y siempre dejan los lados que se vean horribles y malogran la foto pix. Increible como paraguay siendo un pais tan pobre la gente se preocupa entenerlo mas bonito!


Caleta, al respecto tengo una teoria, en lugares donde llueve torrencialmente es necesario cubrir las construcciones con cemento además de pintar las fachadas con pintura impermeable, especial para exteriores, si no lo hacen asi la humedad entra para dentro de casa, además la intemperie se encarga de destruir las paredes. En Lima se une la falta de dinero y la falta de lluvias, creo que los municipios deberian obligar al tarrajeo de los inmuebles o multar a quienes no cumplen con esa ley.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos, Posadas se ve muy bonita, tiene buena vialidad y barrios bastante agradables.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Conozco estas dos ciudades.. CDE es como un gigantesco mercado de artefactos pero donde mas del 80% de la mercadería es bamba, tiene zonas residenciales con grandes mansiones, pero contrastan grandemente con lo que en sí es la ciudad.. su vecino Foz de Iguazú es muy apacible y vive por los ingresos del turismo que generan las cataratas de Iguazú y la central hidroeléctrica de Itaipú. Encarnación es una ciudad pequeña y tranquila, hasta hace algunos años gran parte de sus ingresos provenían de los visitantes argentinos, quienes invadian sus negocios atraídos por su oferta en textiles y eléctricos electrónicos.. hoy en día su comercio a decaído tremendamente por el reacomodo de la economía argentina después de la crisis. El puente que une Encarnación con Posadas es inmenso, muy bello, no hay comparable en el Perú.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Me llama mucho la atención ese país  es muy lindo.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Excelente*



carlos07 said:


> Caleta, al respecto tengo una teoria, en lugares donde llueve torrencialmente es necesario cubrir las construcciones con cemento además de pintar las fachadas con pintura impermeable, especial para exteriores, si no lo hacen asi la humedad entra para dentro de casa, además la intemperie se encarga de destruir las paredes. En Lima se une la falta de dinero y la falta de lluvias, creo que los municipios deberian obligar al tarrajeo de los inmuebles o multar a quienes no cumplen con esa ley.


Es muy cierto lo que dices de lo que se llama Mold si esta pared no han de ser pintadas. Pero en Peru hay varios lugares que llueven y aun asi siguen en lo tipico. Deberian poner una Ley en todo el Peru como tu dice. el factor el dinero, claro. Pero las municipalidades puedan dar un estilo de financiamiento para este objetivo. Por ejemplo en Lince se dio una vez que todo aquel que tenga montos de desechos en sus techos que los saquen que seria recogido y limpiado sin costo alguno por el municipio. Pero, No! el peruano es recontra huachafo y por eso vas al Chichodromo o te pones tu camiseta ultra fosforecente pensando que te ves de maravilla. Los propios carteles de anuncios lo dicen todo. Siempre son fosforecentes y ni que hablar de aquellos que rellenan las paredes con propaganda del Gobierno osea el Gobierno lo permite!
Jaja es que el Peru es un pais hermoso pero para el turista que desconoce de esta paracharaquerias!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Caleta said:


> Jaja es que el Peru es un pais hermoso pero para el turista que desconoce de esta paracharaquerias!


Tienes razón en muchas cosas mas en una encuesta hecha a turistas que conocieron el Perú, lo que mas les gusto es su gente y te digo, no se trata de la gente que ellos conocen en los mejores barrios de Lima, mas su gente simple y alegre, aquellos que se visten de colorinches mas son alegres, acogedores y gentiles. No me gusta de hablar del peruano en tercera persona por eso aunque no me guste muchos de los comportamientos de mis paisanos no lo recrimino, somos asi, todos tenemos un poco de esa alegria que a los extranjeros que conocen nuestra tierra les encanta.:banana: :banana: :banana: debe ser por eso que me gustan estos platanitos:lol: :lol:
Y bueno, Dodi tus fotos panoramicas realmente fantasticas


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy bonito Paraguay, ya me lo habían dicho. Eso sí, las personas que conozco y que han vivido por allá lo ùnico que no aguantaban era el calor tan fuerte. 
Dodi, que bien explicas, me imagino que estarás extrañando ya tu segunda patria?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> conoce muy bien el Paraguay y sus descripciones son totalmente veraces... Ciudad del Este tiene fama de ser desordenada y sucia,como "un mercado persa",pero eso sólo en su microcentro,que son como 4 x 4 cuadras en total...el resto de la ciudad està bien ordenado,con bonitos barrios,algunos de ellos con preciosas mansiones como el Paraná Country Club.. Foz de Iguazù,que està al frente,ya en el Brasil,es la meca del turismo regional,con docenas de hoteles,por tener las Cataratas del Iguazù en su Municipio,compartiendo con la Argentina que tiene "la otra mitad de las Cataratas"...
> "3 horas en auto al sur",estàn las ciudades fronterizas de Encarnaciòn (Paraguay) con Posadas (Argentina),tambièn separadas del hermoso Río Paranà... Es cierto que en los ùltimos años,Encarnaciòn ha decaìdo al pasar el boom que hacìa que a diario,cientos de argentinos "invadieran" la ciudad... les resulta super barato todo !!!!... incluso las universidades de Encarnaciòn estaban repletas de estudiantes argentinos... Yo trabajè allà en esa època "del boom" (1991-1995) y el Novotel,donde yo trabajaba,paraba repleto casi a diario y los fines de semana tenìamos full eventos... En esos 4 años,presenciè como Encarnaciòn de una pequeñita ciudad "adormecida",pasò a convertirse en una ciudad pequeña "comercial y muy dinàmica"... Lógicamente Posadas siempre fue una ciudad màs grande y màs desarrollada en todo aspecto...


Bueno, Dodi.. la verdad que mi conocimiento de estas ciudades es por un tour que dí allá por el año 2001 .. tres días en Foz, uno en CDE y dos en Encarnación.. como vez, no hay comparación con tus 18 años viviendo por allá.  

Dodi, en el tiempo que viviste por Encarnación llegaste a conocer el restaurante "el chino" ??? estilo buffet de comida china y todo tipo de carnes, muy bueno.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> JT : Recuerdo el Kuarajy ("sol" en guaranì) en la Plaza de Armas...y habìan varios en la calle principal,Mariscal Estigarribia,por donde estaba Studenko,con sus deliciosos fiambres... No recuerdo un restaurante "El Chino",quizàs estaba en la Zona Baja... Yo vivìa en Villa Quiteria junto al Novotel... el ùltimo año se puso muy bonita la ciudad con la inauguraciòn de la Avenida Irrazàbal que llevaba hasta el Puente Internacional y se construyeron casas super bonitas (algunas con piscina) y la avenida Tokio se hizo al estilo "Polvos Azules",pero creo que despuès de 1995,todo eso decayò por el cambio de moneda,o sea,cuando el Paraguay dejò de ser barato para los argentinos..


Recuerdo haber entrado al Cuarajhý.. un restarante de carnes en la plaza de armas. Sobre el restaurante "el chino" que te comenté, consultando me entero que su nombre completo es "Restaurante Chino Rubí" jaja.. buscando en la guía de turismo de Itapúa http://www.itacom.com.py/_servicios/turismo.php veo que tiene dos locales: uno en el Centro Comercial San Roque y el otro en Mcal. Estigarribia c/ Mcal. López .. no estoy seguro de que zona sea (alta o baja) ya que el que nos llevó, fue un tío de mi esposa.

Pd: en Encarnación me compré la camiseta de la selección paraguaya de futbol como un recuerdo de mi visita.. la firme, nada de bamba.. pero ahora que la saco para probarmela me doy cuenta que he engordado.. o será que he sacado músculos.. bueno, mejor dejemoslo ahí :lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Wow, que buenas fotos, cuanto verde, debe ser ciudad tropical siendo del Paraguay !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Caleta said:


> Pero, No! el peruano es recontra huachafo y por eso vas al Chichodromo o te pones tu camiseta ultra fosforecente pensando que te ves de maravilla. Los propios carteles de anuncios lo dicen todo.


No todos, habemos muchos peruanos con buen gusto.

En fín, el tema trata de Encarnación y Ciudad del Este. Sería bastante interesante conocerlas, pero nunca viviría ahí, se me hace algo aburrido por el tamaño de ambas ciudades y en general del país. Sin embargo me gustan las fotos, Encarnación me parece más bonita.


----------



## Paraguayo84 (Jul 6, 2007)

Me gustaron las fotos de mi pais... (sacadas todas del google earth, verdad?, jaja , no importa)

Yo creo que tienen razón... Paraguay si es un pais pobre, pero yo creo que el pobre acá vive mejor... apenas tenga tiempo subo unas fotos del campo en la casa de mis abuelos, ellos por ejemplo son pobres (en lo que se refiere a dinero), pero yo creo que son felices y no les falta nada... 

yo creo que la ventaja está en el campo, cuando hay tierras para los campesinos, por mas pobres que sean, no van a emigrar a las ciudades para formar las villas miseria, o los cordones de pobreza como le llaman, con una vaca que de leche, gallinas que pongan huevo, y ya está , el resto para que, internet, tele, celular, videojuegos... en fin a lo mejor esa es mi vision de las cosas... no creo tampoco que aca seamos más ricos que en Perú, me atrevería a decir que está mejor repartida la riqueza nomás..


----------

